# Mollies eating betta pellets



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um...My mollies have been eating my betta pellets, is that normal?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It's ok.Any types of fish can eat different pellets.I am feeding my bettas with discus granules,so as tetras,guppies,corys and angels.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Totally normal. Mollies will eat anything in sight including food for cories and plecos.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Breathes a sigh of relief*


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah its fine, my bettas eat my molly food and my mollies eat my betta food


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just make sure that, if your mollies are already pigging out on betta food, not to feed them any extras.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I quit giving them flakes and 3 times a week, I give them algae wafers


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. You just don't want to overfeed them is all.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are little piggies. :lol:


----------

